# A New Version Of timbren's (SUMO SPRINGS)



## ACCONSTRUCTION (Dec 16, 2009)

I installed a set of SUMO SPRINGS on my 05 2500hd a couple of weeks ago. After researching all the current brands available, I called a local accessory shop and they only had a new brand available. It happened to be the Sumo Springs. Which I knew nothing or had heard nothing about. So I called the manufacturer and talked directly to a owner and product developer. I received all the information that I needed to make a very educated decision. How often do you get customer service like that. Talking to the guy that owns and knows everything about his product. I also learned that instead of regular old rubber they use a micro-cellular foam that acts just like a set of air bags instead of just a rubber bounce stop. Not affecting your stock ride at all. Or so I thought. After installing their product I took my truck for a ride and noticed that the front end felt so much tighter then it did the day i drove it off the lot!! no kidding. No sway, now rolling in corners. Just felt and handled alot better. I then attached my plow and lifted it, instead of having 3 1/2" of sag in only had about a half inch!!!!! What a huge difference it made on my truck. And the crazy thing about the whole thing is, that if you have ever priced out timbrens you know that they cost about $200 for two pieces of rubber with a bolt sticking out of them. The Sumo Spring ran me a whooping $108 for a better product with better customer support. I will say that of all companies I have ever dealt with they treated me like I was the most important customer that they had. Truly amazing. I would highly recommend that if you are looking for this type of product call them they will take care of you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Video are no problem,but a website?


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION (Dec 16, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;948170 said:


> Video are no problem,but a website?


Supersprings.com or call 1-800-898-0705 ask for mike


----------



## 68dodgeramman (Dec 5, 2006)

ACCONSTRUCTION;948150 said:


> I installed a set of SUMO SPRINGS on my 05 2500hd a couple of weeks ago. After researching all the current brands available, I called a local accessory shop and they only had a new brand available. It happened to be the Sumo Springs. Which I knew nothing or had heard nothing about. So I called the manufacturer and talked directly to a owner and product developer. I received all the information that I needed to make a very educated decision. How often do you get customer service like that. Talking to the guy that owns and knows everything about his product. I also learned that instead of regular old rubber they use a micro-cellular foam that acts just like a set of air bags instead of just a rubber bounce stop. Not affecting your stock ride at all. Or so I thought. After installing their product I took my truck for a ride and noticed that the front end felt so much tighter then it did the day i drove it off the lot!! no kidding. No sway, now rolling in corners. Just felt and handled alot better. I then attached my plow and lifted it, instead of having 3 1/2" of sag in only had about a half inch!!!!! What a huge difference it made on my truck. And the crazy thing about the whole thing is, that if you have ever priced out timbrens you know that they cost about $200 for two pieces of rubber with a bolt sticking out of them. The Sumo Spring ran me a whooping $108 for a better product with better customer support. I will say that of all companies I have ever dealt with they treated me like I was the most important customer that they had. Truly amazing. I would highly recommend that if you are looking for this type of product call them they will take care of you.


What's the name and phone number of the place that you bought them from? The cheapest that I could find are $167.00. But you really like then, eh? Now I read somewhere that you can easily take them out in the summer when you don't need them for your plow. Is that true? Thanks.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought another leading brand--Air Rides from Our Deals Rock,an online superstore--best prices around for them and my Air Ride airbags.App. $150 for the pair.


----------

